# DPT At Sargodha Med College



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Assalam u Alaikum all ..
Can anyone tell me last year merit of dpt at sgd med college ??
My marks are 906 in fsc .. should I apply on merit or on self support ??
And what about physiotherapy scope in Pak and abroad ??
Please answer ...


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

No reply 
I think no one here like or interested in DPT


----------

